# '65 Clutch Pedal Rod Q



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Purchased a repro clutch rod boot with the metal "washer" in it to replace the rotted one and a boot retention plate that was missing. Fairly sure the clutch rod is original. From the pics you can see that both ends have fairly deep wear marks from years of use. Did the '65's not use a nylon bushing of some type for these wear points? Apparently the '67's on up did. As is sure seems like excess slop. If someone with a '65 4 speed could pop the hood and see what they got going on there (and at the clutch pedal if you're feeling adventurous), and let me know, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

My '64 is like that. No bushing.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

No bushing as OMT pointed out. You can purchase a new repop or have a machine shop weld/turn the ends.

I put heim joint ends on my '68 rod, but I'm not going original with my build, so figured this was the way to go and perhaps provide a smoother/easier pedal push. Have not installed it in my car yet, so cannot say if my modification is going to work without a hitch or if I'll have to do a little tweaking.









Clutch Pedal Mod's -1968


Clutch Pedal & Rod Parts List 1 - Grade 5 7/16" x 5" Bolt 2 - INA SCE78 Shell Type Needle Bearing 7/16" ID x 5/8" OD x 1/2" W. 1 - Kit (4 pcs) Clutch/Brake Pedal Shaft Bushings 2 - 1/2"-20 Thread x 1/2" Dia. Hole Right Hand Heim Joint 1 - 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD x 1" L Steel Spacer 1 - Grade 8...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

